# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Ghost Win Xp vào ổ ảo của VmWare ?

## kevin_cn08b

mình tạo ổ ảo bằng phần mềm vmware
khi ghost win xp vào ổ ảo đó minh tiến hành ghost như trên máy thật nhưng đến khi bug ghost vào ổ ảo thì phần ổ được chọn bug lai không ok đượchttp://s1183.photobucket.com/albums/x468/saobang565/?action=view&current=untitleda.jpg
[/img][/img]

----------


## bigsale001

phân vùng chứa file ghost ko được trùng với phân vùng đích, bạn phải tạo ít nhất 2 phân vùng trên máy ảo mới thao tác ghost được.

----------


## hautran200594

> phân vùng chứa file ghost ko được trùng với phân vùng đích, bạn phải tạo ít nhất 2 phân vùng trên máy ảo mới thao tác ghost được.


 bo ghost cua to la dung cd ma trong cd nay co ca file ghost va boot luon ma
to phai tao them 1 o nua the nao

----------


## luxuryhanoi

thế đã format ổ đĩa ảo chưa?
---------------------------

----------


## yeuyeu90

ghost ko nên tạo ổ đĩa ảo như vậy sẽ chiếm dụng tài nguyên và sẽ gây nhiều sự cố cho ổ đĩa.
tốt nhất bạn nên lưu ở 1 phân vùng riêng

----------


## mphana

bung ghost lên máy ảo vmware, tui gặp không ít khó khăn: khi thì đang ghost bị error, khi thì ghost xong ko start được.

nhưng tui đã test thành công 1 cách đơn giản hơn như sau: dùng ovf tool của vmware để convert file .gho thành .vmdk rồi add vào vmware và start máy ảo là xong, nó chạy vèo vèo. cách convert thì search net nha.

----------

